# costco rotisserie chickens



## wafflestomper (Dec 9, 2010)

The costco rotisserie chickens i've heard are pre brined and injected already so the people at costco just have to throw it in the oven they have and whammo! i've also heard some of the costco's will sell you the chickens raw so you can smoke them. who's had luck with this, are they usually really cool with it or is this something you would have to get a manager to approve? just curious because im thinking of going down there to get a couple of them for the weekend to smoke.


----------



## daddycookin (Dec 9, 2010)

i wouldent brineing and injecting is half the fun if you ask me.


----------



## eman (Dec 9, 2010)

We had a member who used to get the chickens like this from sams.

 He said it's not something they normally do but it don't hurt to ask?


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh ronp, where are you now when a brother needs your sage advise?


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 9, 2010)

I asked at my local Costco and they couldn't sell me individual chickens because of the new packaging laws. Basically they have to have a label with ingredients and allergens listed that they can put on the product, and they don't have any labels like that for the individual raw chickens. They can sell you an entire case of chickens because it has the required labeling on the case, but that is a lot of chicken.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 9, 2010)

Sam's club sells really good chickens that come in two packs and they aren't frozen. We buy them all the time and really like them. My freezer usually has several at any given time.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 9, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Sam's club sells really good chickens that come in two packs and they aren't frozen. We buy them all the time and really like them. My freezer usually has several an any given time.


Nice.... I wish Costco would do that. We don't have Sam's Club here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Best I can do is to buy an already cooked Costco chicken for a quick no fuss dinner.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2010)

Our Costco sells 2 Foster Farms Chickens in a bag. Have always had good luck smoking them


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 10, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Our Costco sells 2 Foster Farms Chickens in a bag. Have always had good luck smoking them


Those are a good deal, but we were talking about the ones they roast and sell hot. I was thinking how good their roasted chickens are, and how good they would be if you smoked them instead of roasting them.

But I do watch the coupon book for when they have the buy one bag with two chickens and get another bag free. I love that coupon.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 10, 2010)

I was planning to get a few chickens from Sam's and cold smoke them for a little while just to give them some flavor and then freeze them and when I want to eat them I will thaw and cook them in my Ronco Rotisserie. What could be better, smoked rotisserie chicken. HMMMMM


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Dec 10, 2010)

rbranstner - whats your method for cold smoking those chickens?  I have a few in my freezer right now.  Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2010)

Now you better know someone at even Sam's. I checked at the one by us here in Fla and they told me that they couldn't seel them raw. Now you can buy as many of them that are cooked but I like to cook my own food. It's hard to even go out to a restaurant for I think that I and more then half of the folks here can cook better then most of them out there.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I still think Coscto and Sams are missing out on some good revenue selling their seasoned uncooked chickens. They would be sooooo good on either a smoker or a grill.


----------



## reichl (Dec 10, 2010)

grampyskids said:


> Oh ronp, where are you now when a brother needs your sage advise?


Just what I was thinking


----------



## wafflestomper (Dec 10, 2010)

ugh the costco shot me down to get the rotisserie chickens wouldnt even sell the case of them to me, i spoke to a manager and it was funny, at the same time some other passerby was like yeah why dont you guys sell those raw i'd love to freeze them and cook them in my smoker to....haha!


----------



## fourthwind (Dec 12, 2010)

I got shot down by costco and sam's around here as well.  I alway's wanted to try one.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > Our Costco sells 2 Foster Farms Chickens in a bag. Have always had good luck smoking them
> ...


I know, but they won't sell their other ones so we might as well enjoy what we can get


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 12, 2010)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> rbranstner - whats your method for cold smoking those chickens?  I have a few in my freezer right now.  Sounds like a good idea.


I have never done it yet but I have been wanting to. I was basically going to cold smoke it for 1-2 hours for flavor then freeze it and cook it in my Ronco at a later time.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 12, 2010)

MY WIFE BUYS THEM ALL THE TIME & THE SHREEDS THEM FOR ENCHILADA"S


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 12, 2010)

Unless there is a time issue, I would brine and inject on my own. That way you get exactly what you want.


----------



## daddycookin (Dec 13, 2010)

eaven if im short on time i may skip the brine but i still rub the skin down with evoo and kosher salt to help it crisp.after that i inject the hell out of it still comes out tasty.


----------

